# Best search site for German Stellplatz and other Parking



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

I am a great fan of campingcar-infos for Aires etc in France and elsewhere.

However, for Germany, while they list a lot of places, the info, photos and comments are almost non-existent for a lot of sites.

I also have access to CamperContact the Dutch website and their's has more info, but nothing as good as CC-infos on France.

The further E. one gets into Germany the worse the info.

In Poland forget it - unless you are in really tourist areas like the north coast or Tatra mountains. You are on your own, but there are not many restrictions - just find a level quiet spot and you will be fine.

Geoff


----------



## Morphology (Jul 23, 2010)

I like the Motorhome Parkings (Camper Contact) app - especially the fact that it downloads photos so you can access them offline.


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi Geoff,

there had been a very good German Stellplatz website called Touring24, but the owner died a few years ago and since then it is gone.

Currently the best site even for German stellplatz is the Dutch CamperContact website, IMHO.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Boff said:


> Hi Geoff,
> 
> there had been a very good German Stellplatz website called Touring24, but the owner died a few years ago and since then it is gone.
> 
> ...


Gerhard

Thanks for that. I think our problem is that we were looking for places in the old Eastern Germany and I think that there are not many motorhomers there and it is not popular with others - Janhank excepted.

Geoff


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Promobil magazine stellplatze search with its zoomable map isn't too bad Geoff...

http://www.promobil.de/wohnmobil-stellplatz-europa-und-deutschland-145.html?show=D

Used to work well alongside the 'Mobil Life +' app but its been a while since I used it.

Pete


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

peejay said:


> Promobil magazine stellplatze search with its zoomable map isn't too bad Geoff...
> 
> http://www.promobil.de/wohnmobil-stellplatz-europa-und-deutschland-145.html?show=D
> 
> ...


Pete

I have got that on the phone too- forgot to mention it, but does not seem much better.

Just for general consumption, we aimed for a free-parking next to a camping shop, but co-ordinates seemed to be wrong, so drove out of village and found a quiet dead-end road.

Yesterday drove into Poland and circled a lake, but no access and the roads were diabolically bumpy - we have no problem in our part of Slaska, but this is 'Lower Slaska' which has been poor for years - ever since the Germans left.

We eventually found a spot close to the lake but after a bumpy 1km. Think we heard deer in the night.

Now home but not really ready to stop, so we had lunch in the MH:smile2:

Next year planning starts tomorrow:smile2:

Geoff


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

nicholsong said:


> I think our problem is that we were looking for places in the old Eastern Germany and I think that there are not many motorhomers there and it is not popular with others ...


It is true that East Germany still has some catching up to do regarding Stellplatz sites.

There is yet one more alternative, the Bordatlas. Either the paper issue, in which you will find a code to download a POI list from their website. Or subscribe to the online issue, if you prefer that.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Boff said:


> It is true that East Germany still has some catching up to do regarding Stellplatz sites.
> 
> There is yet one more alternative, the Bordatlas. Either the paper issue, in which you will find a code to download a POI list from their website. Or subscribe to the online issue, if you prefer that.
> 
> ...


Thanks. I had thought of getting Bordatlas but we seem to get by with just parking or wildcamping spots.

Our Satnav is an AutoMappa(Polish) on a Samsung S5, but so far I have not found a way to load POIs.

We thought of stopping near Dresden (to see how they had restored it after the British had bombed it into dust) but all the places I could find on CC-infos were €14 - €19 which is a bit high, since I have never used a shower or toilet on a site in 6 years - prefer my own, and don't use children's water slides>

Interestingly the Service area on the eastbound A4 in Poland, which is about 45km from the German border from Goerlitz, is just installing a EuroRelais Borne(not operational yet). This a first for Poland on a motorway as far as I know. Many people do not like motorway services for nightstops in France and Spain, but my opinon of safety in Poland is that I would give it a go - as far as the Poles are concerned, but there are other nationals(unnamed deliberately) transitting.

Geoff


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

nicholsong said:


> Thanks. I had thought of getting Bordatlas but we seem to get by with just parking or wildcamping spots.
> 
> . . . .
> 
> ...


We stopped at a Stellplatz in the middle of Dresden by the river and just across from the city centre at Parkplatz Wiesentorstraße. That was in 2012 when it cost €14/24hours but it was so convenient. We also stopped at a private SP at Rathen for €16, opposite the Bastei rocks and got a steamer along the river.

We used the Bordatlas book and cc-infos which now lists 4840 places in Germany.

Steve


----------



## rod_vw (May 10, 2005)

We have succesfully used Bordatlas on line version with their POIs downloaded onto MS Autoroute during two and a half weeks in Germany early this summer.

Admittedly the POIs only give the location and a link to the on-line page.

Here is an example of the entry for one of the Stellplatz in Dresden , translated by Google...

Areal	Pitch-site of the City Hostel in the city center at the flowering park
Driving	A4 Ausf. Dresden-Hellerau, on the B170 Ri. Downtown. U Continue on the B170 via Neustadt, Albert Square, Carolabrücke Station. Pirnaischer place. Continue straight to Georgplatz, semi-li. in the Bürgerweg, next li. in the Zinzendorfstr. turn
Reservation	no
Plots:	Motorhomes/ = 50 to 20.00 m length on gravel, asphaltCaravans
Comparative price:	€ 14.00 (motorhome & 2 persons)
Fusing:	6/12 A
Power connectors:	50
Current:	€ 3.00 flat rate
Water:	€ 1.00 flat rate
Price for shower:	2.00 € per person
HEALTH:	€ 1.00
Disposal:	€ 1.00
Others:	Registration in the City Hostel 0.2 km
Features:	dogs allowedGreywater disposalPower connectionFreshwaterDisposalwheelchair accessible
Activities:	Sightseeing (walk 20 min. To the old town)
Distance to the nearest restaurant:	on the place.
Gastronomy:	Breakfast buffet in the City-hostel € 6.50 pp
Sports & Freetime:	Bicycle Rental 0.2 km, Swimming pool 1 km, Indoor swimming pool 1 km
Distances:	Distance to town center 0.5 km, the nearest grocery store 0.5 km, nearest stop 0.5 km
Attractions:	hist. Old Town with the Zwinger, the Semper Opera, Frauenkirche, Brühl Terraces 1 km

There are two other Stellplats listed within easy reach of the centre of the city, one dearer and one cheaper than the above.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Thanks for all the replies.

As I said earlier we found the sites around Dresden at the sort of prices quoted but we were only stopping at about 1600 each day and leaving at 0900 and do not use site facilities. We just needed parking, as we were self-sufficient from Chalon-sur-Saone to Katowice, including provisions, so €14-19 seems a bit of a waste.

Anyway info on Dresden sites noted in case we go for a week tour including Praha, Dresden and Berlin.

Geoff


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

nicholsong said:


> We thought of stopping near Dresden (to see how they had restored it after the British had bombed it into dust) but all the places I could find on CC-infos were €14 - €19 which is a bit high ...


One, slightly cheaper, possibility would be Moritzburg (sitecode 40088 on CamperContact). From there you can take a narrow-gauge steam train (Lößnitzgrundbahn) on scheduled service to Radebeul, where you can change to a regular local train to Dresden. Admittedly, "cheaper" is relative as the price difference will be more than compensated by the train ticket prices. But the steam train ride is an experience of its own, not to be missed!



nicholsong said:


> Many people do not like motorway services for nightstops in France and Spain, but my opinon of safety in Poland is that I would give it a go - as far as the Poles are concerned, but there are other nationals(unnamed deliberately) transitting.


I can't say anything about the situation in Poland. But I have Germany on the list of countries in which I would never ever spend a night at a motorway service! (And I am German.)

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

We are about 60 km from Berlin Geoff. Nice Stellplatz here, room for about 20 Motorhomes:grin2:

Or at Osinow Dolny by the Oder river directly at the boarder crossing point at Hohenwutzen, an excellent place, plenty of room (we have always been alone there).
http://meinwomo.net/stellplatz/polen-cedynia-1800015.htm


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I can't say anything about the situation in Poland. But I have Germany on the list of countries in which I would never ever spend a night at a motorway service! (And I am German.)

Best Regards,
Gerhard[/QUOTE]

*Gerhard *Whats your reason for not stopping on motorway stops in Germany ?
We have used them for years in caravan and MH. Mind you, ear plugs are mostly needed > but there are some area´s within some of these stops that have a special area for caravans and campers. M fr, Gr. Jan & Hans

*Geoff *We stopped at one of the Polish stations, would have been lovely had the ladies of the night not been there. Hans didn´t feel safe :grin2:.
Polish service station stop over.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Gerhard

Even if one does not stop for the night on the service area at least one can use the service point (borne) to fill/empty the MH. I could not easily stop next to it because it was fenced off for ongoing work so I do not know whether it will operate with coins (presumably Zloty) or tokens from the shop.

I note your comments about the steam train. This year we rode the Romney Hythe and Dymchurch Railway, which is a narrow-guage railway from Hythe in Kent to the Dungeness lighthouse - I had it on my wish list since I was based at the nearby airport, flying car ferries to France in 1968-9, but never got round to the train. We booked First Class and travelled in the carriage that HM Queen Elizabeth used when she travelled on it in the 70s. I cannot say I have sat on the Throne - but I have sat on the Queen's seat:wink2:>

Jan

60kms is a long way to get into Berlin. We would probably park in Potsdam and go in by train and see Potsdam and the palace - again, because I have been there before.

Geoff


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

JanHank said:


> *Gerhard *Whats your reason for not stopping on motorway stops in Germany?


Plain and simple: *Security!* Of all the nightly motorhome burglaries that are reported to the German police, more than 90% have taken place on a motorway service area!

However, there are two kinds of service area along German motorways:

There are the "classic" service areas, called _Raststätte_, having direct access to and from the motorway. These are the dangerous ones where most of the burglaries happen. They are well-lit, so burglars don't have to fumble around with torches; the ambient noise level make it unlikely that MH inhabitants hear them coming in (they might even wear ear plugs against the noise ...), and the direct access to the motorway ensures a quick escape. And these areas usually lack any kind of surveillance. A short stopover during daytime is OK for me, as long as I can keep the van within eyesight. But spending a night is a definitive no-go.

And then there are the private-run areas, called _Autohof_, a bit off the motorway but close to a regular exit. They primarily cater for lorries, but on most of them MHs are welcome as well. (Usually against a nominal fee.) Some even offer sanitary points or hookup for MHs. These are usually much safer, having video surveillance etc. Their security record is considerably better. However there can be noise from refrigerator lorries. If it cannot be avoided, I would spend a night on an Autohof. However, with the dense stellplatz network in Germany, so far it has never been necessary.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Gerhard,

Regarding the Autohofs, just wondered if you have any experience of their app, I've downloaded it, not had a proper look yet but it seems to have a search option for motorhomes overnight which might be handy....

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=de.autohof.autorast

http://www.autohof-guide.de/

Pete


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Boff said:


> Plain and simple: *Security!* Of all the nightly motorhome burglaries that are reported to the German police, more than 90% have taken place on a motorway service area!
> 
> However, there are two kinds of service area along German motorways:
> 
> ...


First of all you would have to be a very heavy sleeper not to hear someone getting through locked doors. 
Secondly, don´t believe everything you read in the paper and 
thirdly, you wouldn´t suprise this chap.. Jan


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

JanHank said:


> First of all you would have to be a very heavy sleeper not to hear someone getting through locked doors.
> Secondly, don´t believe everything you read in the paper and
> thirdly, you wouldn´t suprise this chap.. Jan


BUT

The GASSING, the GASSING - it is bound to get the dog first!!!!

And it only happens on Motorhome Services, but not if you leave the Rolex at home, I hear.:wink2:>

We usually park so far from civilisation that it would be a very hungry thief who would bother to search such places in case there was a MH parked there.

On a lighter note, I used to set the internal alarm sensors, till I got fed up frightening myself stupid when I got up for a pee and forgot to de-activate it.

Incidentally a very good 'weapon' for self-defence is a boat winch handle - hold it by the handle and rotate it at fast speed - it extends one's reach by a foot, enough to deter most personal attackers - and the clump hurts if they walk into it.

Geoff


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

How do the thieves carry this stuff about, it would have to be a big cylinder not a little can. I still don´t believe these stories anyway.
Whats happened about the footballer who said they had been gassed ? Stop trying to scare the ladies.
The Royal College of Anaesthetists said in a statement that despite the increasing numbers of reports of people being gassed in motor-homes or commercial trucks in France, and the warning put out by the Foreign Office for travellers to be aware of the danger, the College considered it a myth. 
"It is the view of the College that it would not be possible to render someone unconscious by blowing ether, chloroform or any of the currently used volatile anaesthetic agents, through the window of a motor-home without their knowledge, even if they were sleeping at the time. Ether is an extremely pungent agent and a relatively weak anaesthetic by modern standards and has a very irritant affect on the air passages, causing coughing and sometimes vomiting. It takes some time to reach unconsciousness, even if given by direct application to the face on a cloth, and the concentration needed by some sort of spray administered directly into a room would be enormous. 
"The smell hangs around for days and would be obvious to anyone the next day. Even the more powerful modern volatile agents would need to be delivered in tanker loads of carrier gas by a large compressor. Potential agents, such as the one used by the Russians in the Moscow siege are few in number and difficult to obtain. Moreover, these drugs would be too expensive for the average thief .

I rest my case.
Jan


----------



## icer (Dec 11, 2006)

Hey Geoff

Was in dresden about 3 weeks ago for 2 nights.
2nd visit and thought it needed another look.

1st time a couple of 3 years ago we stayed in very large car/coach park very near centre.

This time followed our noses and with a little bit of help from Osmond parked in same car park but section beside river seems to be outside of car park i have given google earth co_ordinates of our exact position. ie the tarmac short road to nowhere.

Prob about 15 campers in total very central a good walk to town but worth it.

Last time we paid at meter but as we arrived late very little charge.
No elec or facilities no water

51 03' 45.43" N 13 43' 48.61"

Let me know if co-ordinates make sense

Ian


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

A bit off topic but we spent an enjoyable few days around Bad Muskau on the German - Polish border.

We stayed at a pleasant CL type campsite at Pension Muhle just outside the town and rode on the narrow gauge steam railway to Weisswasser and back. There is a private stellplatz by the railway where we just paid to park the van for a few hours.

There is a lovely English style park at Bad Muskau and we walked over the bridge to Poland and an amazing market. We had intended to travel further into Poland but headed to Dresden instead - hopefully we will visit Poland in the future. We enjoyed our travels through the eastern regions of Germany.

Here's a link

Eastern Germany

Steve


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

icer said:


> 51 03' 45.43" N 13 43' 48.61"
> 
> Let me know if co-ordinates make sense
> 
> Ian


Ian

Thanks.

Looks correct - Pieschner Allee

Noted for future use.

Geoff


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

JanHank said:


> How do the thieves carry this stuff about, it would have to be a big cylinder not a little can. I still don´t believe these stories anyway.
> Whats happened about the footballer who said they had been gassed ? Stop trying to scare the ladies.
> The Royal College of Anaesthetists said in a statement that despite the increasing numbers of reports of people being gassed in motor-homes or commercial trucks in France, and the warning put out by the Foreign Office for travellers to be aware of the danger, the College considered it a myth.
> "It is the view of the College that it would not be possible to render someone unconscious by blowing ether, chloroform or any of the currently used volatile anaesthetic agents, through the window of a motor-home without their knowledge, even if they were sleeping at the time. Ether is an extremely pungent agent and a relatively weak anaesthetic by modern standards and has a very irritant affect on the air passages, causing coughing and sometimes vomiting. It takes some time to reach unconsciousness, even if given by direct application to the face on a cloth, and the concentration needed by some sort of spray administered directly into a room would be enormous.
> ...


Jan, Jan, Jan,

It was a joke!

I thought you had been around the forum for long enough to know that the vast majority have known to ignore the GASSING stories because of the professional info you posted, which has been re-iterated several times.

Sorry if it caught you out.

Geoff


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

N51 03' 45.43" E13 43' 48.61"
The above should copy and paste easier!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

nicholsong said:


> Jan, Jan, Jan,
> 
> It was a joke!
> 
> ...


Gerhard doesn´t seem to know about it Geoff, thats what got me going, all this rubbish about not using the German Motorway stops because people get gassed and robbed.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I love Germany and have generally used the online Bordatlas or CC Infos but to be fair we have only been around the usual places. Mossel, Black Forest and Bavaria. What disappoints me though is the lack of Google streetview in Germany. If there is no info in other countries at least you can usually streetview it to have a look. What are you Germans hiding huh?


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

barryd said:


> I love Germany ... Bavaria. What disappoints me though is the lack of Google streetview in Germany. If there is no info in other countries at least you can usually streetview it to have a look. What are you Germans hiding huh?


Sorry its taken time to answer Barry, I lost the plot  /thread.

We often wonder the same thing Barry, what have they got to hide? The majority of houses in this village have 2 mtr high fences all round, (probably something they can´t shake off from DDR times.):serious:

FKK Freikörper-Kultur (German: free body culture; naturism/nudism) maybe one reason, they don´t want to show their sleek, shapely bodies to a lot of nosy people :grin2:>.

I can´t get Street views, my internet is too slow. I use Google Earth and get an idea of the whole area.
Jan


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

JanHank said:


> First of all you would have to be a very heavy sleeper not to hear someone getting through locked doors.


Hmmm, you are not talking about Fiat Ducato cab doors, aren't you? Their locks have little more than symbolic value and can be picked practically without any noise. (And many other typical MH locks are probably not much better.)

I have been through this experience, I have had uninvited nighttime visitors in my MH already.



JanHank said:


> Gerhard doesn´t seem to know about it Geoff, thats what got me going, all this rubbish about not using the German Motorway stops because people get gassed and robbed.


If you search through some really old posts, you will probably find that I actually wrote quite a few posts debunking the gassing myth.:wink2:

Still, while I agree that all these gassing stories are rubbish, fact is that MH burglaries do happen. And they happen predominantly on motorway service stations.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## Al524 (Oct 27, 2015)

Try this site, we live in Germany and I use this; http://www.mobilisten.de/index.php


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Al524 said:


> Try this site, we live in Germany and I use this; http://www.mobilisten.de/index.php


Has the red carpet been rolled out for your welcome A1524 ?
If not may I be the first to say it to you -- WELCOME --- from a fellow country dweller.
Is there something more friendly we can address you by? a letter and 4 numbers seems a bit cold and you will soon find we are a warm lot. :grin2::laugh:
Thank you for the link, I´ll have a closer look later, going abroad for the day.
A bit more info about you would be nice.
Jan


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Al524 said:


> Try this site, we live in Germany and I use this; http://www.mobilisten.de/index.php


I got the info from your link on my laptop OK.

I then connected to it on my smartphone and to the link to Google Play in order to download the Android App, but when I tried to install it it said it was not compatible with my device.

I am running Android on a Samsung Galaxy S5 and accessed the site via Google Chrome.

What is wrong?

Any help welcome. Anyone been successful loading the App. ?

Geoff


----------

